# Tractor size range for a 9' disc



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

What size range (defined by HP) 4WD tractor is needed to pull a 9' disc?
Thanks


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Depends on the size of the disks. They make them huge!

But for avg 9' field disk much less than your small M. I would guess maybe 35-50 for some old iron.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

OK, so pulling an average Deere 9' disc is a "walk in the park" for my M7040?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Yup. If you aren't trying to mud bog. I have pulled a JD 7 or 8 footer no problem. My brother bought maybe a 10 or 12 last year. Haven't tried it yet. Few more weeks hopefully! You could definitely go much bigger on the 126.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

We ran our old IH 8ft transport disc with a JD 2440 for years. If the soil is wet just put the tires down some more. Have a 8ft brushhog disc as well now. It's too much for the 2440.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

The 2440 looks about the same wt a few less HP and 2wd vs the M7040?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Reason I ask is cause a guy called me today and asked me to chisel & disc a 30 acre punkin patch. Told him I dont have the disc or chisel. Then he asked me if I wanted to do the discin and he does the chiseling.
I told him I have neither, but a guy down the road from me has a JD 9' transport disc with dry rotted tires that hold air and weather checked hyd hoses that still pump oil for $800.
I was thinking maybe this is the time to take the plunge on a disc. Kind of want one, but when my dad was around he always said "never buy a tool until you at least get a job that requires it".
Is opportunity knocking to buy a disc?
Gonna meet this guy tomorrow and talk.,


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

That price is high HERE. 7' JD probably similar was $400. Next one was better deal. 10-12'? Poor but usable rubber $250 maybe $300? 9-12' old used go cheap here.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Thats nicer than I was thinking. I was picturing unusable tires. Price could be in the ballpark. Whats he offering to disk?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

He says tires rotted, but hold air. Hoses cracked, but dont leak. Waiting to hear back from him. Looks like a $650-$750 disc.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Could be. $400 jd 7' was auction. Bigger one was sitting at end of a guys driveway with half a dozen other implements. One for sale sign. Nice fair retired guy.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Your M7040 won't know that one is there. I pull I think it's an 8' with about 20 or 24" scolloped blades & probably weighs 2x what that one does. On dry land it'll pull it with no problem, until the ground gets soft. Either sand or mud, then I have to pull it outta the ground a little. I've pulled this same disc with our MF165 2wd since I was in high school, it pulls it about the same way.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Amish pull that thing with 8 horses here and it would bring $1000 to $1500 for that reason. They love 7 to 9' disk, any bigger than that and it will sell for scrap price.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

My Oliver 1600 will pull a 18' disc with the wings folded which makes it a 12'. 1600 is running around 65-70hp. My 1855 at 95-100 horse will pull the same 18' disc with ease with the wings down. Takes a bare minimum of 175hp to pull our 26' disc with 24" blades. Depends a lot on the ground as well. Ive disced some sand that had just enough clay in it to make it sticky and that will pull harder than in some of our heaviest soils.


----------



## blueridgehay (Dec 25, 2012)

Little off topic, but does anybody up there plant no till pumpkins? Round here it's bout the ony way we plant them.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

JD, mine has 22" blades, 7' wide. I took a couple pics, but can't figger out to get 'em off this new-fangled phone I got. I'll have to wait till my wife can show me, so might be a couple days. I have pulled it with the axle riding on the ground, sometimes have to pick it up to let the dirt under 'em.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

urednecku said:


> JD, mine has 22" blades, 7' wide. I took a couple pics, but can't figger out to get 'em off this new-fangled phone I got. *I'll have to wait till my wife can show me, so might be a couple days.* I have pulled it with the axle riding on the ground, sometimes have to pick it up to let the dirt under 'em.


LMAO !!!


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

JD3430 said:


> LMAO !!!


Yea. I traded my flip ph that I could work, just pull the micro sd card out & plug it in to this here 'puter, & there they were. I pluged _this _thing in, I could find what looked like the file with the pictures, but everything showed a blank white screen. But I can look @ em on the phone.















I was texting a friend the other day & said "ten four"...it printed "damn phone".







When I stopped laughing, I agreed with it!!


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

urednecku said:


> Yea. I traded my flip ph that I could work, just pull the micro sd card out & plug it in to this here 'puter, & there they were. I pluged _this _thing in, I could find what looked like the file with the pictures, but everything showed a blank white screen. But I can look @ em on the phone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used to have a droid, easiest way to get the pictures off it was to physically plug it in to the PC with the mini USB cable and manually drag them from the phone onto the desktop then manipulate the pictures as desired from there.

PC took a dump last November on a Sunday morning, I built that one so I'm not completely lost on the internal workings and have played around quite a bit with Windows registries and what not. Cussed at it for a few hours then went to breakfast with the wife at the local Legion. Stopped in to see a buddy and his five kids, went home and spent another hour trying to figure out WTF happened to the PC, then the Windows repair wizard came up and I knew all hope was lost.

Wasted another hour after the repair wizard came up as I HAD to catch the books up to decide how much more corn to sell that fall.

Gave up and headed to the Apple store and bought a Mac mini. Liked it enough that after a week ordered another one with more RAM and the 2TB fusion drive for myself and gave the wife the first Mac mini. Liked the Macs enough picked up a iPad mini a week after I got my Mac mini. When our upgrades came due in January got a iPhone 5 for myself and a 4S for the wife. Snap a picture and automatically shows up on the other phone, the iPad and both Macs without fail. I liked how iPhoto worked enough that I actually bought eyefi cards for both my Canon SX40 and the wife's pocket Sony Cybershot. Anytime the camera is on and you are within wifi distance it will automatically download photos from the cameras to iPhoto the same as if you snapped the photo on your phone.

I'm totally anal about backups of all my stuff, I have backups of my backups plus I was also using Mozy. Bought a 3TB Time Capsule from Apple that automatically backs up both our Macs, both our iPhones and the iPad every hour wirelessly. As a backup for the Time Capsule backup I'm still using Mozy.

P.S. Took the PC to a guy in town who does all the networking and IT security for a major hospital in the area, after two weeks he gave up. We installed a new hard drive, reloaded Windows 7 and he manually transferred all pertinent files from the old hard drive to the new.

P.S.S. PC's are crap.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I HAVE to get rid of my PC. I still have one, but do most of my stuff off the iPad & iphone


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Just an observation about discs and power requirements: less residue usually requires more power to pull than more residue. Also, on older lighter discs, pulling them faster, say over 6 mph, tends to make them ride up in the soil and not pull as hard.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

2 Jd disks similar at consignment auction today. I didn't look too close
Came w cylinder tires held air both 10-12'? One went about $900 other $650.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Think I'm gonna wait and see if I can find a 12'


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

OK, I got the pics, 7' wide, 22" blades. The ~4" solid square bar was on the back section when we got the disc. I added the other tube last time I used it to get it to cut the sod better. The M7040 does a good job with it, but after the first cut doesn't really want any more.
The 3ph disc is 7 1/2' cut, 18" blades, the tractor doesn't hardly know it's there.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

What are your thoughts on this disc?


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

For a long field, ok, might need blades. Hydraulic? I don't see any lines or a cylinder. I think each turn you'll need to pick it up, (and that can get to be a pain) or the inside front section and outside rear section will dig in- hard on blades and bearings as well as digging.

JMO, (like you asked.)


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Just called the guy. Needs cylinder and hoses. That's gonna run at least another $200. He doesn't know the brand. Deere green, but don't know if its really a Deere. Could be Taylor way, etc. 
so if I figgered $850 and don't know the brand, might not be such a great deal.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

I _personally _like the full straight axle design, something like this or this instead of the ones with different angles on each "axle". You can make a left turn without having to pick it up or having the blades digging in the ground.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Disks look like they wore out about 20 years ago and have been used ever since. Scrapers look poor to not in tact. I would think fair auction price might be 3-400 in that poor of condition? Tops. Looks like a pass to me. Price out new scrapers and blades as well unless you plan on spending all day on two acres.

It looks just like many Deere's I have seen.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I believe the front disk gang disks originally looked like this.

http://qualityfarmsupply.com/t/categories/disc-blades-slash-disc-harrow/disc-harrow-blades/notched-edge-standard-concavity/18-standard


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

> Price out new scrapers and blades


Don't forget bearings, sometimes they can get in the pocketbook deep as well. And if it's been run with them shot very long, you'll have an axle to replace.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I think you should be able to find a much nicer one in that price range. And it won't require a complete overhaul.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I agree. 
I'll keep looking. Saw a nice Taylor way at a dealer. Thought it looked affordable.....ahhh....$5000!!!! Huh??? Lol


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I tried one pass with 7040 and 12 ish foot disk (I didn't measure but paced off quick and it is at least 12'). It was on fairly sandy soil. 4th gear in first pass of ground plowed last fall seemed right. Engaging the 4wd helped after the rears spun. All in all 12' seems right to me for the 7040.








Pic of disk is a few weeks old. Some grease and it will be ready to go.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I measured. 14'. After a few new zerks and some grease it worked well. I disked a few ac of light ground today. I definitely would not want more on the 7040. Heavier wet ground and the tires would spin. I think 12' would be perfect for the 7040.

Tomorrow my brother is going to try his "new" 3 bottom Melrose 502.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

urednecku said:


> I personally like the full straight axle design, something like this or this instead of the ones with different angles on each "axle". You can make a left turn without having to pick it up or having the blades digging in the ground.


Ah you're referring to an offset disc, must be used properly or a real mess can be made of a field.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Mlappin, what is the proper way to use an offset disc? I have one but I don't know if I am using it correctly as I was not completely satisfied with it.


----------



## fouroaksfarm (May 13, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> What size range (defined by HP) 4WD tractor is needed to pull a 9' disc?
> Thanks


have used a 1993 model 5400 JD/4x4 to pull a 9ft. bush hog disc mower, which is extremely heavy for a disc mower, JD has plenty of power for it, but not quite enough weight, JD squats a little on that side when picking up disc mower


----------

